# Husqvarna GTH26V52LS - does anyone know what this model is like before I buy one?



## Alberta_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

I am thinking of buy a new 2011 Husqvarna GTH26V52LS in a couple of weeks. I wanted to know if anyone out there knows anything about this new Husqvarna model. Apparently it has a 26hp Kawasaki, Hydro-Gear transmission and a fabricated 52" deck. It sounds like the Husqvarna had a weak frame on this series of tractors in the past, but now they are using a thicker frame and they have a 5 year warranty on the frame. I was thinking about a JD but I don't see the price difference justification if the engine and transmission is for the most part the same. JD says that they have heaver parts in the Kawasaki engine, but I think that mainly benefits the JD parts department ($). The JD attachments may be easier to remove and attach however! Can anyone tell me anything good or bad about this unit before I go and buy it?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Heres a list of reviews from that model tractor :

Husqvarna - HUSQVARNA GTH26V52LS customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings

Most ratings are 5 of 5 for it.


----------

